# Chuck Merriman



## seasoned (Oct 18, 2021)

The passing of a Karate Master, Chuck Merriman. May he Rest in Peace...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 18, 2021)

R.I.P.


----------



## Buka (Oct 19, 2021)

Saddened me to hear this, Chuck was a good man, one of my favorite coaches. R.I.P, Sensei.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 20, 2021)

RIP.
It has been a bad year for MA's.


----------

